# Tutorial about types of bits?



## ING (Sep 15, 2009)

Any website about types of bits with names and profile???
Thanks,
Ilya


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

ING said:


> Any website about types of bits with names and profile???
> Thanks,
> Ilya


I personally like the paper catalog from MCLS.
You can see the profile first without knowing it's name.
Their online listing goes by name first but very searchable.
As a side note, I think they offer some of the best bits available at reasonable prices and "no shipping" cost.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ilya

Here's one or two more 

CMT Short Series Straight Router Bits
Freud Router Bits

=============



ING said:


> Any website about types of bits with names and profile???
> Thanks,
> Ilya


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Click picture > download catalog
DEWALT, BLACK & DECKER: Narzêdzia, serwis i sprzeda¿ elektronarzêdzi Warszawa frezy do drewna, sklep Celma, Festool, naprawa wiertarek, szczotki, czê¶ci - CMT


----------



## ING (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks everybody!
It is exactly what I am looking for!
Ilya


----------



## rodsprit (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks!


----------

